# norinco m305 mounts



## PetitGuerrier (16 Sep 2008)

Hi guys, greetings from a civy in QC City...

           I just got lucky enough to get myself a new norinco m305 (m14 knockoff). 
           From what I've been told,  this mount is the best to get: http://www.marstar.ca/gf-norinco/images/M14-103-L.jpg
           I dont want to modify/replace the stock, the finish is actually pretty good.
           Anything else on the market ? other advices? 
 Oli.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Sep 2008)

There's lots out there, and the sky is the limit on price. The Marstar one works, nuff said. Get over to CanadianGunNutz, sign up and go to the Main Battle Rifle forum. There's tons of stuff on the M305\M14S, including loads of stuff on scope mounts.


----------



## PetitGuerrier (16 Sep 2008)

thanks, didnt know canadiangunnutz...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Sep 2008)

PetitGuerrier said:
			
		

> thanks, didnt know canadiangunnutz...



Click the word in my post and it will take you there.

Another is CanadianGunSlingers


----------



## PetitGuerrier (16 Sep 2008)

Thanks again! 

BTW: Keep up the good job guys!


----------

